# picked up a Paul Breisch Lil' Brother kit



## Jeff-in-PA (Feb 26, 2017)

One of my co workers ( fellow machinist )had a Paul Breisch Lil' Bother casting kit he got over 30 years ago. He started on it but never finished. Looks like all he done was starting the flywheels, skimmed both ends of the cylinder and skimmed the base. I also have the nylon for the sparkplug and the prints.

The price he offered it to me was fair so it's mine now.

Any suggestions on what order to machine the various parts in? Anything to look out for other than the small tapped holes? 

As far as my experience, I've been a machinist for over 35 years with plenty of casting and weldment experience. Machine tools at home include (but not limited to ) a Monarch CK12 lathe , 1932 Atlas 9 x18 lathe, a bench top mill with plenty of R8 tooling and I also have a Unimat SL1000 too.

Thanks
Jeff

 Here's a slide show of the pictures I took.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/JRD77VET/slideshow/hit and miss/pics/Paul Breisch Lil Brother


----------



## Walsheng (Feb 26, 2017)

I bought a Lil Brother kit back in 1980 and finished it last year (got to be close to a record for longest build!) Here is a link to it finally running:  [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70yq7GF7FHQ[/ame]
Fun build with a lot of little parts.  I would start with the main housing and crank so you can mount the flywheels and have something that spins.  It helps keep the motivation.
There are some good build threads here, do a search for them.

John


----------



## Jeff-in-PA (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks John.  Looks good running :thumbup:

 Jeff


----------

